# What do CC Owners do for a living???



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

I'm just wondering what some of you other CC owners do for a living. I know they had a thread in TCL about it, but sub forums are much funner. Anyway post up what you do for a living.

I'm 23 years old and work in a warehouse doing Loss prevention right now. Currently enrolled in school trying to become a CPA


----------



## Chase45 (Jul 16, 2010)

Without going into it too much I use this on a weekly basis and have to keep it in my trunk along with a plate carrier.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm an IT Systems Architect with a degree in Mechanical Engineering since I'm a computer dork and a car geek. 26 in a month.


----------



## Brett_CC (Feb 23, 2010)

Aviation Electrician on Navy's HH-60H Helicopter. (Navy's version of the blackhawk) 28


----------



## edillen1 (May 16, 2010)

Cop.


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nurse at Duke


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

You should include an age option in this too. I know there was an age thread a while ago, but it was kind of ended early for whatever reason. 

I'm 29, Nuclear Medicine/PACS Administrator


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

added my age to this hopefully format will keep going. Man some of these jobs so far make me feel like i'm so behind for 23


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

Nurse at Duke 26 Yrs old.


----------



## HunterRose (Feb 16, 1999)

IT Systems Engineer.


----------



## bimmer10 (Mar 18, 2009)

IT Business owner after Washington Mutual laid me off as IT Project manager. 15 years doing IT work..... Guess that makes me one of the oldest here. 

39yrs old still a kid at heart.


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

^^^^ according to this thread you are only very slightly above average 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...Age-of-a-CC-Owner-(RESULTS)&highlight=average


----------



## edillen1 (May 16, 2010)

Cop. 40. So far Im the oldest?


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> added my age to this hopefully format will keep going. Man some of these jobs so far make me feel like i'm so behind for 23


 Don't feel bad, you're in school trying to better yourself. That's good at ANY age. Besides with the economy the way it is, all the education in the world is worthless with out jobs. 

I have friends from highschool who have spent hundreds of thousands of dollars on the best schools and have PhD's and work in call centers/customer service. And, that's not to put down those jobs at all. I was merely comparing education vs. employment.


----------



## Bocajuniors12 (Jun 22, 2010)

50 yrs. old. Graphic designer. The wife is a special ed. teacher. 

For those nurses at Duke, glad my son didn't have to come see you during his soccer camp at Duke U. last week!


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

@bocajuniors12. Yup, I work at Student Health at Duke. I would have seen him...


----------



## idq1i (Nov 2, 2009)

M.D./31


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

Attorney. Just turned 31. 

Higher Education is a good thing, just make sure to tread cautiously, wisely and fiscally responsibly.


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

48 
Electrical Engineer : I design electronics for spacecraft...."rocket-scientist"


----------



## 1TsMeJP (Feb 3, 2009)

21 and an IT Network Admin and car/web design geek..


----------



## gtitrini (Jun 9, 2006)

28, I work for a European company that sells architectural products.


----------



## thinman2009 (Apr 30, 2010)

64 
Operations manager for trucking company. 

Interests aren`t limited by age.


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

24, rocket surgeon :beer:


----------



## Scott Evil (Aug 21, 2002)

Banker. Full-time dad, full-time graduate student, part-time car-dork and gear head. Aged 39 years (but its not the age, its the mileage).


----------



## dsn112 (Jun 18, 2010)

28, I sell advertising.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

dsn112 said:


> 28, I sell advertising.


 Do you know Don Draper?


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

38, Mechanical Engineer, I design mobile power conversion equipment, 12Vdc to 120Vac and others.


----------



## Daze513 (May 25, 2010)

Construction Management, Part time Paramedic, Part time Fire Academy Student. 21.


----------



## sm0421 (Mar 14, 2008)

26 year old guy, Digital Marketing Manager for a high-end international tire manufacturer  Love them on my CC


----------



## SpeedyD (Jun 9, 1999)

46-year old Architect here. Owned VW's since I was 20.


----------



## Ribz80 (Jan 18, 2004)

I am an industrial designer. I specialize in cars, toys and consumer electronics. I first joined this site when I was working on designs for a VW N.A. studio which became the Ragster concept car of '05. 

Now I am at a comedically famous company lol.


----------



## adibaiz (Feb 11, 2005)

40, Medical Instruments Sales & Service /Self-Emplyed 

www.AdvancedEndoscopy.Net


----------



## HISSMAN (Apr 21, 2010)

I am in an "engineering" field


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

Financial Analyst (CFA) 36 years old


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

24 unemployed. Have a few interviews this week! With me luck.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

T-Mobile Sales Manager at Retail Store and a Dad, 29, been driving VW's since I was old enough too! :beer:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

28. Air Force SIGINT.


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> T-Mobile Sales Manager at Retail Store and a Dad, 29, been driving VW's since I was old enough too! :beer:


 
T-Mobile Sales Manager at a Retail Store as well, 26. We are Family 20thgti2461! :beer:


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

IT - TELCOM, 30 
 CC, friend of IT professionals everywhere.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

IT again...  

31 and a Network Engineer for an international architectural firm.


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

I'm 24. Work @ Trader Joe's, Bicycle builder & Photographer (more of a hobby that gets me paid):beer:


----------



## Romeo Chi (Jun 23, 2005)

cwwiii said:


> I'm 24. Work @ Trader Joe's, Bicycle builder & Photographer (more of a hobby that gets me paid):beer:


 :thumbup: Nice pics on your flickr account. Dig the fixed gear bikes too. I have a 1979 Schwinn that I have been hoping to convert soon, but I didn't know where to start.


----------



## timbo727 (Mar 11, 2010)

PSU student. 18. didnt pay for mine though


----------



## PassatCC75 (Mar 22, 2009)

Retired Air Force, 21 years and Retired DoD, 24 years. 65 the new 40


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

I'm a "project specialist" (which i'm considering entry level project manager/project engineer) for an audio video integrator. (www.avispl.com) I'm 24.


----------



## piperpilot964 (Aug 25, 2009)

41, Network and Telecom Engineer.


----------



## NovaCC (Jul 13, 2010)

Air traffic controller, 28 years old


----------



## travelguy_73 (Sep 5, 2008)

37 y/o CPA working for a large real estate developer.


----------



## Hislens (May 24, 2010)

Stockbroker. 44. 

On my 3rd VW. 72 Super Beetle, 2002 Jetta GLX, 2010 CC Sport (stock)


----------



## volks76 (Dec 8, 2004)

34 yr young lineman i like working at heights


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

travelguy_73 said:


> 37 y/o CPA working for a large real estate developer.


 You'll have a pm in the morning I have questions if you wouldn't mind answering them. I'm so confused on a few things with becoming a cpa.


----------



## cosmic_beetle (May 25, 2003)

Sevarg said:


> 28. Air Force SIGINT.


 the only "INT"  



PassatCC75 said:


> Retired Air Force, 21 years and Retired DoD, 24 years. 65 the new 40


 Retired Army and now a DA Civilian. guess I didn't get enough the first go round


----------



## drivefast4fun (Jun 16, 2010)

34, print press operator.


----------



## 20thgti2461 (Sep 10, 2005)

G-ReaL said:


> T-Mobile Sales Manager at a Retail Store as well, 26. We are Family 20thgti2461! :beer:


 Very Cool, How long you been with T-Mobile? My 8 year anniversary is coming up on the 23rd! :beer:


----------



## mrwilli (Jun 14, 2010)

57, Teacher in a private middle school.


----------



## CCon22s (Nov 23, 2009)

job: IT PM (DoD) age: 29


----------



## neonlyte (Jun 15, 2010)

24, i'm a service advisor at a VW dealer in Langley, BC, Canada!


----------



## G-ReaL (Mar 3, 2009)

20thgti2461 said:


> Very Cool, How long you been with T-Mobile? My 8 year anniversary is coming up on the 23rd! :beer:


 I have been with T-Mobile for 3.5 Years now :beer: No 8 years like yourself but I try  Congrats on the 8 year mark man!!! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cw-mouse (May 1, 2009)

Nice, we're not too far from each other then. You must have gotten the car for a good deal! 

28, small business owner. Company car is the best car in the world. 



neonlyte said:


> 24, i'm a service advisor at a VW dealer in Langley, BC, Canada!


----------



## bpkdaguio (Jul 21, 2010)

26, VP - Business


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

58. General Manager for a Manufacturing company. 8th VW/Audi/Porsche.


----------



## irongrey (Dec 16, 2009)

Yes, lots of IT... and people in their 20's and 40's. A lot of people with cool looking jobs. 

I'm 41, a clinical psychologist in private practice seeing adults and couples. And a father of two young girls.


----------



## one groove up (Jun 13, 2010)

Cargo exports airline,53


----------



## markthedate (Jun 15, 2010)

Just turned 27 , Broadcasting/Operations Specialist at local PBS station


----------



## chapin04 (Apr 5, 2010)

head pastry chef and head baker at a guatemalan bakery


----------



## cwwiii (Jun 18, 2007)

Romeo Chi said:


> :thumbup: Nice pics on your flickr account. Dig the fixed gear bikes too. I have a 1979 Schwinn that I have been hoping to convert soon, but I didn't know where to start.


 Thanks, I have more pictures on flickr but I need to update my pro account. I have so many unfinished bike frames. Like everything in life I need to find the time to finish them.


----------



## 56nomad56 (Apr 17, 2009)

*me*

I'll be 40 in September (!). Been teaching middle school science 16 years now. Wife is assistant superintendent in a 52,000 student district, I'm hoping she makes super soon so I can "retire". 2nd VW, first was my first car ('80 Rabbit) that was totaled from behind by a drunk driver when I was 16.


----------



## Gdm Phil (Jul 16, 2010)

almost 30 years old, service advisor for toyota


----------



## wwittman (Apr 10, 2009)

58 
Record Producer and Musician (Cyndi Lauper Band)


----------



## PhillyCC (Feb 2, 2009)

i29gtaylor said:


> Financial Analyst (CFA) 36 years old


 Just took Level I in June, get the results on Monday...anticipation is killing me! 

oh yeah age/job...24, Private Equity


----------



## mycrazyB3 (Nov 20, 2002)

I'm 37 & I skateboard professionally. :beer:


----------



## Sevarg (Sep 28, 2009)

cosmic_beetle said:


> the only "INT"
> 
> 
> 
> Retired Army and now a DA Civilian. guess I didn't get enough the first go round


 :beer: :beer:


----------



## mawazo (Dec 31, 2009)

Graphic Designer, 42.


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

30, Im the Hotdog guy at the ballgames. (hotdogs have a high profit margin)


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

Donjonson said:


> 30, Im the Hotdog guy at the ballgames. (hotdogs have a high profit margin)


 no crap seems like every guy I know that has a hot dog stand banks anywhere between 500-1000 bucks a day


----------



## Boosted2003! (Mar 10, 2009)

mycrazyB3 said:


> I'm 37 & I skateboard professionally. :beer:


 Thats sweet... I my buddy does skateboard filming up in boston area.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

thermal engineering and packaging design for pharmaceutical companies. I make sure you don't get f'd with a bad batch of meds :laugh:


----------



## navien21 (Mar 14, 2010)

21, Software Engineer


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

PhillyCC said:


> Just took Level I in June, get the results on Monday...anticipation is killing me!
> 
> oh yeah age/job...24, Private Equity


 The wait is always the worst part. I'm sure you aced it :beer:


----------



## 2010Tig (Jan 18, 2010)

Operations Manager for Time Warner Cable. I'm 31. Been doing this for 4 years now. 

This is my 4th VW.


----------



## ultraman007 (Apr 4, 2002)

40. Senior VP, pharmaceutical/healthcare communicatons company.


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

*another teacher....*

7th grade science...46 going on my 4th VW...my summer off will be over in 3 weeks or so...what day is it?


----------



## jhurd (Mar 9, 2010)

50 years old, retired US Navy Submarine Chief Petty Officer...am now an IT systems engineer


----------



## MBH (Jun 19, 2009)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> no crap seems like every guy I know that has a hot dog stand banks anywhere between 500-1000 bucks a day


 speaking of hot dogs, how much do strippers make? Just curious to see what kind of price they put on their soul/morals lol. 


Tons of IT doods up in this muddafugga


----------



## SmellyTheDwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

Great Thread. Inspired me to register after being a short term lurker.

Just got a 2010 CC RLine. Have a 2010 Passat as well.

Me......Brand New Dad and Network Engineer. I play with Cisco Equipment all day


----------



## kpn (Sep 11, 2009)

regulatory affairs, pharmaceutical company


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

SmellyTheDwarf said:


> Great Thread. Inspired me to register after being a short term lurker.
> 
> Just got a 2010 CC RLine. Have a 2010 Passat as well.
> 
> Me......Brand New Dad and Network Engineer. I play with Cisco Equipment all day


Welcome. Are you CCNA or CCNP? or something else?


----------



## 06TornadoGTIPete (Aug 15, 2006)

Just turned 25 and am a Corporate Registered Principal for Ameriprise Financial.


----------



## Seminole CC (May 12, 2010)

38 - Competitive Diving Coach, Swim Coach, Water Polo Coach.


----------



## sugmag (Aug 6, 2002)

33 Construction Project Manager


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

MBH said:


> speaking of hot dogs, how much do strippers make? Just curious to see what kind of price they put on their soul/morals lol.


Knew a girl who stripped in Kentucky, was full nude and paid better, and she pulled about a grand a night, easy. Granted she had the "patrons" waiting in the parking lot so she had to be escorted to her car by the bouncers.


----------



## CandeeCane (Jul 27, 2010)

Student, trying to be a teacher.


----------



## FULLYLOADEDVR6 (Dec 2, 2005)

Public Servant 36 from NJ


----------



## RocketScientist (Apr 20, 2010)

53, rocket scientist to pay the bills, gemcutter for fun.


----------



## BadBunny1.8T (Jun 27, 2006)

31, Pastry Chef, I make cakes http://www.facebook.com/pages/Glen-Cove-NY/Wonderful-Wedding-Cakes/283687695609?ref=mf


----------



## Veedubin02 (Mar 26, 2002)

Donjonson said:


> 30, Im the Hotdog guy at the ballgames. (hotdogs have a high profit margin)


My mom's boss' daughter just started up her own company and sells at games, horse races and other events.


----------



## MiamiCC (Jul 29, 2010)

19, Court Clerk Intern, on my way to become a certified pharmacist technician, College student entering second year without any idea on what to major.


----------



## yuenglingkilla (Jul 12, 2007)

26, Aviation electrician for Lockheed Martin, waiting on delivery...........


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

I'm 34. I design and build home theaters. Not a thriving biz right now.


----------



## DavidPaul (Nov 28, 2009)

Gangster, originally from Chicago. Now live near Tuscon where most of us eventually semi-retire.

Had a 78 Lincoln Town Car with a very large trunk. Car finally wore out.

CC has a very nice trunk, great for business, not to mention, who would ever think someone in a Volkswagen would be..........................................well. never mind, I've said too much already.


----------



## coomoob1 (Dec 10, 2001)

CC Rider said:


> I'm 34. I design and build home theaters. Not a thriving biz right now.



Wish you were in the Tampa area. I'm thinking of doing a fireplace mounted LED TV, with sound system and hiden dvd/cable boxes in my new house.


----------



## RDME30 (Jan 25, 2005)

Well I found a job.. So I can post. Material damage adjuster 25yrs old.


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

ultraman007 said:


> 40. Senior VP, pharmaceutical/healthcare communicatons company.


Need someone with cold chain design/testing experience


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

coomoob1 said:


> Wish you were in the Tampa area. I'm thinking of doing a fireplace mounted LED TV, with sound system and hiden dvd/cable boxes in my new house.


You and me both. I'm working on getting more biz but people are only buying LCDs they want mounted. I can't make a living doin tv installs. I also do custom cabinet work to supplement my income.


----------



## ellyx24 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Newb*

Hello,

I'm 23. I am a College Student working on being an R.N. I work at a retail clothing store as an Asst. Mgr.


----------



## .:Rgirl (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm 22 and a Respiratory Therapist.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

I dont have my CC yet, but it is only a matter of time.

3rd VW, Mrs. Rizzo has a Beetle 'vert.

47. VP of Facilities for a large entertainment co.


----------



## PaulQ (Sep 10, 2007)

40, Professor, American Sign Language/Audiology


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

27 and i'm an electrician...we do mostly restaurants and fast food restaurants...and for those who know 7-11's


----------



## SmellyTheDwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> Welcome. Are you CCNA or CCNP? or something else?


Both CCNA & CCNP. Hope to add another to the list in the next year or two...


----------



## bigmikeo (Jun 16, 2009)

crazywayne311 said:


> and for those who know 7-11's


Need me some Big Gulp!


----------



## bhabeck (Jul 31, 2006)

30 year old - I own my own accounting firm. www.simpledime.com


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

31 - I am a business and IT consultant for the Department of Defense. 

Just sold my GTI and bought my new CC.


----------



## crazywayne311 (Jan 29, 2006)

bigmikeo said:


> Need me some Big Gulp!


ha ha didnt know too many people knew about the 7-11's lol...yeah we've done in the last 6 years like 15 of them if not mroe


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

SmellyTheDwarf said:


> Both CCNA & CCNP. Hope to add another to the list in the next year or two...


Awesome. I took the CCNA while in high school, but never did the cert for it. I've been thinking about going back in my spare time and looking over the material and getting fully certified. Then doing the CCNP. What's the next step after the CCNP program?


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

about to turn 23. I am a service technician for a UV curing company.


----------



## andrep182 (Aug 1, 2010)

24, an electronics engineer for a hard drive company


----------



## Lassc (Jul 11, 2007)

63 / Aviation Field Systems Engineer


----------



## Donjonson (Apr 24, 2010)

Veedubin02 said:


> My mom's boss' daughter just started up her own company and sells at games, horse races and other events.


does she make good money?

I actually lied about what I do in this thread. I wasn't trying to belittle anyone just trying to be funny.


----------



## Sparda29 (Mar 16, 2009)

23 and in school to become a pharmacist.


----------



## theriggs81 (Oct 23, 2008)

Navy Air Traffic Controller and I'm 28


----------



## theriggs81 (Oct 23, 2008)

NovaCC said:


> Air traffic controller, 28 years old


Where do you work? I'm at Pax River, MD


----------



## DoubleBoosted (Jul 26, 2010)

43, medical research development.


----------



## butch-cc (Aug 3, 2010)

50...general manager for an architectural building materials distributor. Loving this VW and not missing the monthly paymrnts to BMW Financial Services.


----------



## Turb02 (Jul 15, 2010)

28, Senior Systems Engineer at Scott AFB with a BS in information system security. Been working here for 7 years...


----------



## falconeight (Oct 29, 2007)

My wife owns one and she is a 6th grade teacher


----------



## VW_Andy10 (Aug 4, 2010)

I just graduated college from Virginia Tech with my bachelor's in Mechanical Engineering. I am currently a Production Engineer for a dredging company, working in the Gulf of Mexico building barrier islands to prevent oil from reaching fertile marsh and fishing grounds in Louisiana and Mississippi


----------



## polarizer (Oct 26, 2005)

I'm 44. In commercial real estate sales. In other words, I'm pretty much unemployed right now.


----------



## B6 Panzer (Jun 10, 2008)

Im' 31, Wall St Banker..AKA, I'm a corporate mexican...


----------



## jayster03 (May 18, 2009)

Network Infrastructure Engineer, 33


----------



## NovaCC (Jul 13, 2010)

theriggs81 said:


> Where do you work? I'm at Pax River, MD


 Washington Center


----------



## Frank1976 (Aug 4, 2010)

Im in corprate banking. 33


----------



## hyeedo818 (Mar 10, 2009)

18 year old soon undergrad lmao 
had the car since 16


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

Service Advisor for Porsche


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

XCrushUrSkullX said:


> Service Advisor for Porsche


I would imagine this would either be a really fun job or really crappy depending on each customer


----------



## drivefast4fun (Jun 16, 2010)

rabbit07 said:


> about to turn 23. I am a service technician for a UV curing company.


 We use UV Laq. at my job. Does the stuff you work with react with your skin if you get it on you and are not aware? (red rashes, puss filled blisters, etc..) We use this stuff coded 720A mostly, and when they first brought it in the plant, the one rep says "this stuff is so safe, you can drink it!" Obviously, he wouldn't take a gulp of it when we told him to help himself. The stuff is nasty, the longer you have exposure around it, the more your body reacts to it, some people there cannot stand by the open barrel for longer than a few minutes without starting to itch, and the next day, they will be red!


----------



## BoostedCC-R (Jul 8, 2010)

22 years old...full time student and a banker at Charter One


----------



## nyccblue (Aug 8, 2010)

19 i work at a Tmobile store and i go to school.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

Chemical Engineer in the Oil & Gas sector, 35 y/o


My Iron gray CC rocks!


----------



## silvercc (Aug 3, 2010)

unemployment


----------



## XCrushUrSkullX (May 1, 2006)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> I would imagine this would either be a really fun job or really crappy depending on each customer


It definitely has its moments. I enjoy it most of the time, but the stress gets to me every once in awhile and I have to go on weekend, blackout drinking binges in Vegas to forget where I work haha. And I'm 29 years old (I left that out of the original post) :beer:


----------



## fperi (Jun 23, 2010)

47 yo program manager at NASA


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

drivefast4fun said:


> We use UV Laq. at my job. Does the stuff you work with react with your skin if you get it on you and are not aware? (red rashes, puss filled blisters, etc..) We use this stuff coded 720A mostly, and when they first brought it in the plant, the one rep says "this stuff is so safe, you can drink it!" Obviously, he wouldn't take a gulp of it when we told him to help himself. The stuff is nasty, the longer you have exposure around it, the more your body reacts to it, some people there cannot stand by the open barrel for longer than a few minutes without starting to itch, and the next day, they will be red!


yeah the uv light will give you third degree burns, it will make you blind if you look at it, and if you stand too close to it the radiation would kill our little men


----------



## ZO6TrailblazerSS (Aug 6, 2010)

Car is my fiance's, she's a law student and a supervisor at Best Buy, I am a grad student and own an auto detailing business, both of us are 25.


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

Air Transportation militurry member, US ChAir Force. 8+ yrs. Stationed at Travis AF base. :thumbdown:


----------



## jt203 (Oct 8, 2009)

fperi said:


> 47 yo program manager at NASA


NASA... Awesome!

since it's technically my wife's car, she's a 27 yo accountant


----------



## SmellyTheDwarf (Jul 26, 2010)

Sorry for the belated reply....CCIE is next up after the CCNP. It's a monster...Gotta pass the written CCIE exam, then head out to San Jose to take the hands-on CCIE Lab exam within 2 years. Lab exam cost was $1400 last time I checked...


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

SmellyTheDwarf said:


> Sorry for the belated reply....CCIE is next up after the CCNP. It's a monster...Gotta pass the written CCIE exam, then head out to San Jose to take the hands-on CCIE Lab exam within 2 years. Lab exam cost was $1400 last time I checked...


ouch, but once you've gone through that part of the program you should be able to make some bangin money.


----------



## CanWillGo (Oct 12, 2009)

creative car designer (not engineer) a designer. 30 

:beer:


----------



## Matt_Perth (Aug 17, 2010)

Western Australian based (where CC's cost a heap more than in the US!), Management Consultant for one of the Big 4


----------



## Sonny A (Aug 14, 2010)

> Sorry for the belated reply....CCIE is next up after the CCNP. It's a monster...Gotta pass the written CCIE exam, then head out to San Jose to take the hands-on CCIE Lab exam within 2 years. Lab exam cost was $1400 last time I checked...


It's FREE-FIFTY-FREE when you work for Cisco.  Fyi, I no longer work for Cisco, but I am a Network Architect.  It's bloody difficult though!



> ouch, but once you've gone through that part of the program you should be able to make some bangin money.


It depends on who you work for, but you can certainly make a comfy living. As for me, I work for govt. I don't make the coin I could working elsewhere, but I still go home everyday at 5pm. As an IE in the real world, I was working my ass off, missing holidays, and rarely took vacations (they'd call even during vaca's). So now I work for govt and go home to my boys EVERYDAY, and rarely work weekends. Screw the bangin money.


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

*Hey Converted2VW*

Good to see another CC in Houston that isn't deep black metallic.:laugh: Seems like that's all I ever see here. I'm in NW area off 290.


----------



## Converted2VW (Apr 8, 2009)

*Thanks!*

IAH thx for the comment...and you are right, I see a lot of black or white CC's.
And "a lot" is relative...I really don't see many CC's.

I'm the woodlands area...work off of 290 and 610


----------



## IAHCC4MOTION (Sep 8, 2009)

Converted2VW said:


> IAH thx for the comment...and you are right, I see a lot of black or white CC's.
> And "a lot" is relative...I really don't see many CC's.
> 
> I'm the woodlands area...work off of 290 and 610



Yeah actually I've only seen 3 others running around in the past year and all were black. One even lives in my subdivision. I had an 09 in Shadow Blue that I traded in, wish I had re ordered blue again.


----------



## f.rizzo (Jun 29, 2008)

IAHCC4MOTION said:


> Yeah actually I've only seen 3 others running around in the past year and all were black. One even lives in my subdivision. I had an 09 in Shadow Blue that I traded in, wish I had re ordered blue again.


 I'm seriously considering blue (or white).
The problem is that they are hard to see in for real and in person to see if I like it. I'd get Mocha if it were still available...


----------



## Anile_eight (Sep 30, 2009)

A CFO for a medium size power company


----------



## nstabl (May 7, 2006)

25, Account Manager... Logistics company


----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

28. Taxi Driver


----------



## CC Rider (Jul 29, 2010)

OmnibusX said:


> 28. Taxi Driver


You talkin to me??


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

I'm 22 and I work for my uncle's company. We are a residential real estate investment company out acquiring distressed developments in the southwest. (I'm in the good side of the real estate today). Saw a couple other real estate people here, stay the course!


----------



## lrluis (Nov 1, 2005)

27 and a Sr. Business Analyst for a software company


----------



## imagineandfeel (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm 27, and a Fashion/Celebrity Photographer.
www.IMWphotography.com

If all you want to see is hot chicks, check out www.IMWphotography.com/sheets


----------



## R-line (May 8, 2010)

If all you want to see is hot chicks, check out www.IMWphotography.com/sheets[/QUOTE]

Not bad at all!! :thumbup:


----------



## imagineandfeel (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Brotha!


----------



## stupid_rope (Aug 25, 2010)

US Military


----------



## Alex_Russia (Sep 8, 2010)

I live in Russia in St-Petersburg
I work as a Project Leader in Worldwide Tobacco Corporation


----------



## OmnibusX (Aug 20, 2010)

OmnibusX said:


> 28. Taxi Driver



We drive some different Taxi`s from what you have in the US


----------



## ncarvain (Aug 13, 2010)

34 Manufacturing Engineer turned Barber. Dont ask, long story. Used to work for GM and Ford.


----------



## johnnyR32 (Aug 31, 2004)

25. don't have mine yet but I work for the FAA as a Air Traffic Control system support specialist.


----------



## Skwiddly (Sep 10, 2010)

40 years young, and an attorney. This will be my 6th VW (arrives tomorrow, and my wife has already said she wants one also.) I have had a Rabbit convertible, Jetta, 1995 GTI VR6 (so far my favorite, until tomorrow), 1999 Turbo Beetle, and a Passat Wagon.

This could be the longest 24 hours of my life, waiting for my wife to drive the car back in town. There is going to be a lot of Xbox going on to pass the time.


----------



## thechase (Jul 30, 2010)

31, VW service manager. Well, assistant


----------



## jemelko (Jun 24, 2010)

I am a Mobile Maintenance Mechanic at an area gold mine. I am on my second career ending job at age 55.:thumbup:


----------



## david5182 (Aug 11, 2010)

Wow, so many old dudes! Just kidding. 

28, financial analyst at a firm in downtown Manhattan, NYC.


----------



## WantedDriver (Sep 6, 2001)

43 year old Certified Financial Planner


----------



## evan2010cc (Sep 22, 2010)

33, VP of Aztek. This is my first VW. Although my fiancée use to have a neglected Cabrio when we were first dating. Spent many weekends repairing that poor car until a carless teen crashed into it while parked on the street.. The girl was fine but the VW was a total, R.I.P.


----------



## CCR (Sep 23, 2010)

23. Professional Cyclist


----------



## gnewveloce (Jun 10, 2010)

CCR said:


> 23. Professional Cyclist


Very cool...Road or ???


----------



## CCR (Sep 23, 2010)

Yes Road and Track.


----------



## sowleman (Aug 2, 2010)

35 yr old Sr. Computer Systems Analyst.


----------



## arkijak (Jun 15, 2010)

Architect, 61 with a mind of 22!


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

26yr, fighter pilot.


----------



## MURPHYSAWG (Mar 5, 2008)

*Sales Guy*

I am an independant salesman/business owner serving automotive and lighting products to the industrial market [Grainger.com]


----------



## HornetHandler (Oct 25, 2010)

CC'ed said:


> 48
> Electrical Engineer : I design electronics for spacecraft...."rocket-scientist"


 
My work was (retired now) similar; more into analysis and repair, though. 

F-18, space shuttle, space station, Hubble and Gravity Probe B. 


Mack


----------



## phantom2010 (Aug 3, 2010)

david5182 said:


> Wow, so many old dudes! Just kidding.
> 
> 28, financial analyst at a firm in downtown Manhattan, NYC.


 Wonder if we're at the same spot......... 

30, financial consultant for an accounting firm in Manhattan


----------



## pkelly944 (Sep 16, 2010)

24, Fixed Income Analyst for a fixed income analytical software company


----------



## jerseyvdub85 (Oct 26, 2010)

25, IT support specialist and BES administrator


----------



## MySilver2010CC (Sep 21, 2010)

40, I.T. Support Specialist.


----------



## UMJonny (Dec 7, 2009)

R1der said:


> 26yr, fighter pilot.


 
I hate you.


----------



## SAA (Oct 7, 2010)

36 year old Helicopter Pilot~


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

UMJonny said:


> I hate you.


 
Why? I am a nice guy if you get to know me.


----------



## SAA (Oct 7, 2010)

*My work!*


----------



## R1der (Sep 25, 2010)

SAA said:


>


 Really nice machine!! Mine is bigger though!! 










p.s. Just kidding


----------



## ccya (Sep 23, 2009)

Network Admin 30;-)


----------



## Duke 01 (Aug 21, 2010)

*Dream Job*

Well other than being a pilot like the other guys. I work for VW. I get to see the cars right when the come off the truck. I have a 2010 VR6, and when ever a customer comes in to see or drive a CC the other salesmen differ to me. I'm pretty much the CC expert. I even survived a head on collision with a full size Dodge Ram and walked away from it in my first one , an 09. If I have a serious buyer I usually take the customer on a pre planned test drive and I really put the car through the paces. We then pull off at a very cool sceanic over look. I open all the dors and do a walk around and answer any questions. Then I have the customer drive back. Once they see you drive it like its meant to be driven they will not be as shy about driving it. If a customer brings one in for service i go out with the service writer and find out what the problem is , that way I can keep a record of any CC issues. When my wife and I are out if we happen to see another CC I usually can say " hey there goes Steve". Right now I have 8 CC's , 2 RLines and 2 VR6's, but I can only take the one home every night.


----------



## kevin881 (Oct 8, 2010)

41 - architect


----------



## kappadon3 (Oct 28, 2010)

36-Quality Assurance-Pharmaceutical company


----------



## EvilManatee (Nov 7, 2006)

36 and I am a TV producer. Just picked up a 2011 Iron Grey CC Sport last week.


----------



## V.DuB!N (Sep 27, 2004)

25, Military Working Dog Handler.


----------



## Epence (Jan 7, 2010)

now I can post in this thread 

28 years young, laid off for a few months, i was working for Los Angeles Unified School District (don't know how to manage their fundings, laid off mucho peeps) as office staff and some Desktop Tech. shiznit. Currently trying to become a tech support for a lighting control company Powerline Control System Inc. while taking courses and get into Radio Tech program in the medical field.


----------



## robrobsen (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm 37. 
VP Sales & Marketing for german manufacturer of high-end audio and video intercom systems for residential and commercial applications.


----------



## rufus2fist (Nov 2, 2010)

37 Strategic Sourcing for the Hospitality industry (I test and by couches)


----------



## samuelc (May 22, 2007)

37. Network Engineer. 2010 cc 3.6 AWD, Island Gray


----------



## jpog71 (Feb 20, 2009)

Business owner of several IT-related companies. 39 years of loving VWs. :thumbup:


----------



## davek1974 (Jan 8, 2010)

36. Marketing Manager for large home builder.


----------



## soulman016 (Jan 25, 2008)

27, manufacturing engineer


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

Just turned 37 in Sept (and still being asked when I will grow up). I'm a Lead Operations Analyst and this is my first VW. I also have an IS300 as a "show" car.


----------



## entacto (Nov 22, 2010)

30 , I'm a musicians and guitar teacher


----------



## akmark (Aug 30, 2010)

*member*

I'm a 56 year old oil field worker in Prudhoe Bay Alaska & have been a car & motorcycle geek since I was able to toddle to the shop fridge & get a beer for my dad.


----------



## whiplash911 (Mar 18, 2008)

MBH said:


> speaking of hot dogs, how much do strippers make? Just curious to see what kind of price they put on their soul/morals lol.
> 
> 
> Tons of IT doods up in this muddafugga


you would be suprised - if they stay away from the drug aspect .... my neighbor in my condo complex works in what you could consider a high end club ... i know what the condos sell for here and she has a nicer car than mine ...(well my CC that is :sly she lives alone so she is not having it bank rolled .... safe to say its in the low six figures


----------



## dnts4 (Feb 10, 2004)

35

IT Manager


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

whiplash911 said:


> you would be suprised - if they stay away from the drug aspect .... my neighbor in my condo complex works in what you could consider a high end club ... i know what the condos sell for here and she has a nicer car than mine ...(well my CC that is :sly she lives alone so she is not having it bank rolled .... safe to say its in the low six figures


I can second that I know quite a few strippers who can bank anywhere from 100k-200k a year depending on what they do and how much into it they are.


----------



## mr.changx18 (Dec 1, 2010)

i bum around


----------



## dtm337 (Jun 11, 2004)

38 ..vw performance shop owner .


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Cop, 37, and I will have a cc in about 6 months when my passat wagon's lease is up.


----------



## meccausa (Dec 7, 2010)

Project Manager for Disposable Nitrile Gloves Company, 27, 2 day owner of Candy White 2010 VW CC Sport, DSG

Looking for a nice person to direct me to the DIY for Euro Turn Signal page! 

P.S. If you need some reliable Powder Free Nitrile Gloves to work on your car, let me know


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

Cop/auto theft Detective 37


----------



## InvertedB (Jan 31, 2005)

Naval aviator, 26


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

Software dev..23


----------



## washanobotit (Dec 29, 2010)

Just bought mine today. First car I bought on my own
21... Business Owner


----------



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Antique furniture restoration/own an antiques mall. 

60 and lovin' every minute in our CC sport 6spd manual! 

May be the only CC owner about to install a child's seat for our new grandson-ridin' in style, already!


----------



## 10CC (Oct 6, 2010)

IT Director.

39 (for a couple more months, anyway).


----------



## cctypes (Jan 16, 2011)

38 year young VW, Audi & Acura Finance Director


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

43, multi-unit franchise owner.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

39 yo, Distribution Center Manager


----------



## pkeelan (Jan 17, 2011)

44 yrs old, optometrist(eye doctor) love my new vr6 4 motion cc just picked up this past weekend


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm the National Director of Project Management and Design at my firm. So basically I design telecommunications cabling infrastructures (voice, data, fiber optic networks). I'm 35 going on 23. Dad, car nut/gear head.


----------



## T-Nasty (Mar 22, 2008)

26yo Manger of Maintenance (aircraft) for a Cargo Airline Flying Boeing 727s and Boeing 757s.


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

SAA said:


>


 Do you work at the grand canyon?


----------



## zedcorrado (Jul 23, 2001)

37 (soon enough), licensed architect working as a project manager in facilities for a nationwide law firm


----------



## big_pErm (Feb 20, 2011)

34 - buyer for an automotive aftermarket retailer


----------



## TJEli (May 15, 2009)

33, Married, Dad, Part owner and General Manager of an RV Dealership. 

I love boats, fishing and cars. :beer: 

-Eli


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

44 years old, but my wife thinks I am about 24. I have 3 boys and work as a Corporate Manager of Safety. I've always loved cars, but got really busy with babies for awhile and I am now back into cars that can haul at least 3 boys. The CC is perfect cause the wife has to ride in the trunk


----------



## milan187 (Mar 15, 2009)

I don't think I ever posted to this thread. 

I am 25 and work as Certification Specialist (cell phone antennas).


----------



## Crumpy (Mar 24, 2011)

35 year old IP Network Install Engineer.


----------



## Jhawkcclux (Mar 10, 2011)

45, sales: industrial filtration and contamination control. 
early midlife crises 10 years ago and worked as scuba instructor and boat captain in Grand Cayman, miss that gig!


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

theriggs81 said:


> Where do you work? I'm at Pax River, MD


 38 - Flight Test Technician for Boeing 

I was just at PAX with the P8-A...Nice Jet. Back at Edwards now.


----------



## 1badhare (Oct 25, 2007)

23 - sales for at&t


----------



## kimchi29 (Sep 15, 2008)

24 - Manager at Point of Sale company


----------



## Sonor (Feb 23, 2011)

32, Cash Logistics at Brinks Inc., husband and father to our 20 month old son. His first word was Dada, and his second was car. I couldn't have been happier.


----------



## DazMR2 (Jul 30, 2007)

45, Unified Communications Sales Engineer for the World's largest software company, based in Chcago. (No evil jokes please...)


----------



## SAA (Oct 7, 2010)

darkknight1999 said:


> Do you work at the grand canyon?


 Yes....Why do u ask?


----------



## darkknight1999 (Mar 22, 2011)

SAA said:


> Yes....Why do u ask?


 I've seen those copters  Next time I'm down that way I'll have to give you a call. That has got to be a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## CC R line (Mar 27, 2011)

Mechanical engineer for a oil & gas company. Right now im in a project for the company. 
38 year young.


----------



## vr6ccguy (Mar 8, 2011)

Retired architect, retired Navy F/A-18 pilot, retired VP at Merrill Lynch, and now a pastor.  Still a young 58. Wanna race?


----------



## gottafly (Mar 24, 2011)

Financial Advisor. A44


----------



## get ccd (Apr 5, 2011)

Braen surgeen


----------



## mjd0147 (Dec 8, 2008)

Just bought it today  

24, Instructional Designer


----------



## joechang0103 (Mar 30, 2011)

21
3rd year architecture student


----------



## garynaz (Apr 2, 2011)

I'm 19, will be 20 in the fall, and I'm a student, studying nursing.

am i the youngest?


----------



## vwaudivim (Jan 6, 2011)

33
Director of Datacenter Operations

Frankie


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

48, US Air Force Special Operations MQ-1 "Predator" UAV pilot. Retiring soon and am looking forward to civilian life....


----------



## Poprocks01 (Mar 29, 2011)

34 y/o ... I do copywriting and social media for the interwebs


----------



## AlyssaC (Oct 8, 2005)

28 - Pet stylist and parent (that's a full time job in itself!). All of your occupations sound fancy.


----------



## DubBiker (Apr 14, 2011)

*Job*

46. I sell back office services to health plans. Claims payment, call services, that kind of stuff. 

Really like my '10 4Mo CC but wish VW would allow us lowly Americans to also have the European CC options like adjustable suspension, DSG, GTI-style steering wheel, more leather colors and extra electronics.


----------



## 1slow1.8t (Sep 15, 2009)

turning 21 on july 2nd...I work at a merchant processing company and a college student


----------



## chitowncc (Nov 25, 2009)

22, graduating with a bs in econ this June


----------



## Rangod (Feb 11, 2010)

43, associates degree in automotive technology. Master technician at VW dealer in Seattle. Just traded my 2010 GTi for an R Line CC. Can't wait to Stage 1 APR tune it.


----------



## VdubTX (Jul 5, 2003)

Hawk443 said:


> 48, US Air Force Special Operations MQ-1 "Predator" UAV pilot. Retiring soon and am looking forward to civilian life....










:thumbup::beer::thumbup::beer:


----------



## relay (Apr 15, 2011)

EE Protective Relay - 50


----------



## jbcc (Feb 11, 2011)

Securities analyst - 30


----------



## kyle1 (Feb 15, 2009)

Multi-unit franchise owner - 39


----------



## $8NISHU (Apr 16, 2011)

21. CDL Truck Driver for Miller and Coors Light


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

Hawk443 said:


> 48, US Air Force Special Operations MQ-1 "Predator" UAV pilot. Retiring soon and am looking forward to civilian life....


Thank you for your service!


----------



## Dukenrock (Feb 27, 2011)

Metro E Account Exec for Comcast...My "Sales Car"


----------



## mr2guru (Oct 1, 2006)

I used to... 










Now I just....








:facepalm:


----------



## JHolmes (May 14, 2010)

mr2guru said:


> I used to...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sorry, should I feel sorry for you?! Lol


Sent using Tapatalk, so please excuse any spelling or grammatical errors.


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks. Appreciate it- you too VdubTX. mr2guru, I used to do this...[URL="http://cdn-www.airliners.net/aviation-photos/photos/5/3/8/1557835.jpg"]http://www.flickr.com/photos/james_orear/4464694923/[/URL]


----------



## Hawk443 (Apr 6, 2011)

If I was a fighter guy I'd probably know how to upload the picture and not just the link....


----------



## colorado719 (Dec 28, 2009)

I'm 23 USAF stationed in Warner Robins and I work with a unit that deploys outside the wire... ALOT. lol


----------



## jacswan (May 1, 2011)

18, i'm a Barber


----------



## praneetloke (Aug 1, 2010)

garynaz said:


> I'm 19, will be 20 in the fall, and I'm a student, studying nursing.
> 
> am i the youngest?


...maybe not... 



jacswan said:


> 18, i'm a Barber


----------



## VWCCMan (Apr 18, 2011)

*38 Years Old Fence Company Owner*

I currently own three VW's, two which I like a lot and one which I think is ok.


----------



## CC-SA (Feb 10, 2011)

34, Construction Health & Safety Advisor. I'm part of the EPCM team. We have completed construction of a new iron ore mine based in the Northern Cape province of South Africa. 

Here is a pic of the first iron ore stockpiled during commissioning.:laugh:


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

gtitrini said:


> 28, i work for a european company that sells architectural products.


 IKEA?


----------



## matt2e (Jul 5, 2011)

54, GIS (Geographic Information Systems) Sales and Consultancy. 

Don't feel a day over 53 though!


----------



## zmcmahan (Jun 26, 2011)

$8NISHU said:


> 21. CDL Truck Driver for Miller and Coors Light





Hawk443 said:


> 48, US Air Force Special Operations MQ-1 "Predator" UAV pilot. Retiring soon and am looking forward to civilian life....


 Thank you BOTH for your service! 

37 - Physical Therapist


----------



## Aonarch (Dec 4, 2006)

Not sure if I posted... 

24 former Marine machine gunner, now in law school, but I work in IT.


----------



## jspirate (Jan 15, 2011)

CC-SA said:


> 34, Construction Health & Safety Advisor. I'm part of the EPCM team. We have completed construction of a new iron ore mine based in the Northern Cape province of South Africa.
> 
> Here is a pic of the first iron ore stockpiled during commissioning.:laugh:


 Very nice picture! I am in safety also. My roots are in industrial hygiene, but the US of A is moving to more generalized professions as opposed to people being specialized in a specific field. So, I now do both


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

38, manager of Transatlantic (Europe/Middle East/Africa) route forecasting and planning for a major U.S. airline. I'll let you guess which one. 

Very much enjoying my 2012 Lux Plus Island Gray so far. 

E


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

evannole said:


> 38, manager of Transatlantic (Europe/Middle East/Africa) route forecasting and planning for a major U.S. airline. I'll let you guess which one.
> 
> Very much enjoying my 2012 Lux Plus Island Gray so far.
> 
> E


 US Air maybe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

cook0066 said:


> US Air maybe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Nope  City code listed as my location is a hint...


----------



## cook0066 (Apr 14, 2010)

evannole said:


> Nope  City code listed as my location is a hint...


 Good ole ATL. Delta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SlavaKM (Feb 1, 2004)

evannole said:


> Nope  City code listed as my location is a hint...


 Do you know anyone in the DL/ATL Bag Tower? 
I work for a courier company and we ship human organs for transplant. 
We speak to Bag Tower every day to prealert and confirm connections. 
DL/ATL and AA/DFW are two of my favorite connection cities b/c these 
guys just make impossible connections and hold flights for us :thumbup:


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

Assistant Store Manager @ Lowes..... Retail baby!


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

Assistant Principal / age 28. Finally had to graduate from my 350Z to my CC. Kids would always go crazy every time they'd see my 350Z tho.


----------



## MrRline (Apr 6, 2010)

NastyRLine said:


> Assistant Store Manager @ Lowes..... Retail baby!


 So operations manager? Or admin or Sales manager?


----------



## chrisblankenship (May 31, 2011)

36. Director of Enterprise Operations for a mediums sized managed care organization.


----------



## CTwoTimes (Aug 1, 2011)

School Custodian for the Board of Education in Brooklyn NY


----------



## evannole (Jul 8, 2011)

SlavaKM said:


> Do you know anyone in the DL/ATL Bag Tower?
> I work for a courier company and we ship human organs for transplant.
> We speak to Bag Tower every day to prealert and confirm connections.
> DL/ATL and AA/DFW are two of my favorite connection cities b/c these
> guys just make impossible connections and hold flights for us :thumbup:


 Thanks for the kind words about my employer. Yes, it's Delta. I have been in the ramp tower once or twice but work at the headquarters, just adjacent to the airport. I agree that it's really quite amazing how fluidly ATL runs, considering that it's the world's biggest hub. 

Have a great night, everyone. 

E


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

construction company owner, 42 , previously 1990 corrado


----------



## BlkCC-Rline (Jun 30, 2011)

27, Border Patrol Agent


----------



## nixon_jetta2.5 (Jan 5, 2009)

20 yrs old baby!!! Verizon Wireless Sales Rep. '' I believe im one of the youngest... since i have only turned 20 about 5 months ago''


----------



## DanBhn (Aug 9, 2011)

21, USAF .. working on a Radiology degree.


----------



## tdub57 (Jul 15, 2010)

54, Pipe fitter/ plumbing supervisor for the Dept. Of Veterans Affairs Med. Center.


----------



## Angrief (Jul 27, 2011)

37, CEO of a Medium size IT Consulting Company.


----------



## fma18 (Aug 30, 2011)

poor 26 yr old resident doc in cleveland!!


----------



## Sammzway (Aug 14, 2011)

fma18 said:


> poor 26 yr old resident doc in cleveland!!


 Yeah for now, wait until you finish that residency program. $$ will pour in and you won't have enough time to blow it. What type of doctor are you? 

My wife is doing her fellowship in Neonatal ICU. So I can imagine your busy schedule.


----------



## Card CC (Jun 9, 2011)

35 - Energy Manager


----------



## Lunnzz (Aug 27, 2004)

Glamorized gas stationed for the USAF since 1995 just picked up our 5th VW 2012 Lux 36 yrs old.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

I'm not really sure...


----------



## clean01golf (Jul 4, 2003)

28, machine operator @ private label juice & non carbonated drink factory


----------



## waterflyboy22 (May 6, 2011)

41, contract corporate pilot. LOVE my CC!


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

21- 2A Assistant Manager at Quiktrip


----------



## cahill2469 (Feb 9, 2008)

22 IT System Administrator


----------



## BrianMathiesen (Aug 27, 2011)

20. I sell them!


----------



## Arisu (Oct 2, 2011)

26, Telecom engineer, just got my '09 3.6l V6, it's veery nice


----------



## cvillarraga (Jun 10, 2011)

23 clinical technician oncology. Also nursing (RN) student.


----------



## CopperTopGTI (Feb 16, 2004)

30 shop foreman for a vw dealer


----------



## 09BlackCC (Jan 31, 2011)

17, highschool, manager @ a local smart phone repair store/cashier at a supermarket. pulling off a 3.5gpa. plans to become a physician


----------



## formulanerd (Feb 19, 2005)

29 - IT Manager


----------



## Mike deez (May 22, 2011)

26..Corporate


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

32. USAF. F-15/F-22 maintainer.


----------



## jkeith72 (Feb 14, 2011)

vwCc_guy said:


> 21- 2A Assistant Manager at Quiktrip


 
LOVE THE QT! And the cheapest Top Tier gas you will find


----------



## Docson7 (Jun 23, 2011)

40, Federales


----------



## Corgidog (Oct 5, 2011)

63 yr. old CPA looking to leave the rat race in the next few years. I've had it with work!!!


----------



## NastyRLine (Jul 14, 2011)

dj_cronic_metal said:


> So operations manager? Or admin or Sales manager?


 ASM 1..... they eliminated those positions after the restructure. Age 28


----------



## i29gtaylor (Mar 8, 2006)

BlkCC-Rline said:


> 27, Border Patrol Agent


 Where are you located?


----------



## twolsten (Jul 6, 2011)

38, Linux geek who is building internal clouds......


----------



## nickkwhitt (Apr 7, 2011)

mycrazyB3 said:


> I'm 37 & I skateboard professionally. :beer:


sooooo what's your name...i've been skating for 7 yrs


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 29, 2011)

21 I Own a PC Repair company


----------



## Alppasta (Sep 28, 2011)

46, Systems Engineer Space and Intelligence for a large Aerospace Company....you know the one. This is my first VW and I am impressed so far. 2012 CC Lux Plus Island Gray.


----------



## hiker (Oct 10, 2011)

I work at a winery in Sonoma County, California. Busy time of year right now. I'll be glad when it's over.


----------



## vwCc_guy (Oct 2, 2011)

jkeith72 said:


> LOVE THE QT! And the cheapest Top Tier gas you will find


and the best Qt sandwiches, doughnuts. and rooster booster energy


----------



## 08VWR32 (Jan 22, 2009)

20, full time college student at a private NJ university, Pastry Product Specialist/Reservation Liaison at one of NJ's biggest diners/restaurants.


----------



## 1 can 'rado (Jul 11, 2007)

hiker said:


> I work at a winery in Sonoma County, California. Busy time of year right now. I'll be glad when it's over.


which winery?opcorn::beer:


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

I train monkeys


----------



## ArrrLine (Jul 27, 2011)

I work as a Systems Admin at IBM


----------



## ArrrLine (Jul 27, 2011)

ArrrLine said:


> I work as a Systems Admin at IBM


I'm also 22...if it makes a difference


----------



## hiker (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a family owned operation; you may have heard of it........Gallo.


----------



## justinclark (Oct 5, 2009)

hiker said:


> It's a family owned operation; you may have heard of it........Gallo.


Awesome - very cool family/winery! You guys are great!


----------



## Lunnzz (Aug 27, 2004)

36 live off Uncle Sam I get a check twice a month..


----------



## WLGJr (Aug 4, 2011)

*27 Professional IT Nerd*

27, Computer Analyst for a Government Contracting company in Bethesda, MD. Biomedical industry.


----------

